# White Reflective Cold Weather Coating?



## tomdaleh

I'm curious at to whether anyone knows of a white reflective roof coating product available that can be applied in cold, but dry weather conditions? We use water based elastomeric coatings from Conklin during spring, summer, and fall but are looking for a product if available for cold weather applications. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosco

I've grown fond of Neogard products, and for your situation I'd recommend the 70611 series polyurethane. In general I'll take a urethane over acrylic, although the material price is something like 2x.

The mfr spec calls for 40 degrees minimum, but I'd suspect you could go lower as it is a moisture cured product, and the carrier is not H20 like acrylics. Talk to their tech reps and they'll give you a definitive answer.


----------



## tomdaleh

Thanks, Rosco. I will check into Neogard.


----------



## Grumpy

It's my understanding that any product that is plural component (polyurea) or moisture cured (urethane) may be applied in the winter. The problem I have is that even if the product can be installed, the substrate is usually too often too wet to install. 

Doesn't Conklin make a urethane?


----------



## Rosco

I've had extensive experience with plural component polyurea hybrids, and I'd be cautious recommending them in cold temps for a couple reasons. The products I've used require a heated rig to bring product temp to 140F at the gun. In colder temps that's a large delta T to overcome to reach that temp, and you'll have problems getting it to polymerize. Also, like Grumpy indicated, any water will cause pinholes and blistering. Low end application temp outside would be about 45 and rising for successful application.
-this for the products I've used... there may be some which are more forgiving I am unaware of.

In mentioning Neogard for urethane, I meant that this is the manufacturer I use. Any manufacturer's urethane would work on the same principle, I suppose. The factors making cold weather app a bit tricky would be cold temp viscosity (gun issues) and curing time. I know Neogard makes accelerator additives for this situation, but as I'm not familiar w/Conklin I can't say whether they have something similar.

Lastly, the Neogard 70611 is the series name, the #70613 is the product in white.

Has anyone used some of the SEBS coatings in lower temps? I've used Karnak's SEBS mastic (Karna-Flex), but not the coating. Just wondering if this could be an answer as well.


----------



## tomdaleh

Conklin coatings are acrylic elastomeric which are water based preventing them from being applied in temperatures under 42 degrees F. And even their urethane sealants won't go near water or moisture without curling up in the fetal position, but if given just a few minutes (10 or so) of cure time the Conklin sealants will repel torrential downpours. They just don't have any roof coatings for the colder winter months other than the single-ply systems, and not everyone either wants a single-ply roof or to wait until spring to have their roof coated. I'm trying to expand the fluid season past the current 5.


----------



## Grumpy

I have used Adurel's SEBS with very poor results. I have experimented with Lucas' SEBS and am liking it much more, although I have no used Lucas' SEBS in the cold yet. FYI I suspect that now Adurel is private labeling Lucas' SEBS but I have no proof. I however do know Adurel was selling SEBS before Lucas, FWIW. 

I have had very good results with Adurel's SEBS mastic for wet patches and even temporary patches under puddles. Requires a little bit of tooling, but it can be made to stick no problem.


----------



## Rosco

Thanks for the tip on the Adurel mastic. Karna-flex HATES water.

We've been using Chemlink M1 caulk for wet surfaces, else any number of pitch mastics.


----------



## AaronB.

I use drum heaters to overcome the Delta T issues... I have applies pure polyureas at 20 below with no ill effects.


----------



## Rosco

What product are you using? Do you have temp issues in the hose?


----------



## AaronB.

I am using alum poly hybrids. No hose heat issues cuz I have heated insulated hoses.


----------



## Rosco

It surprises me you haven't had issues with a low temp substrate. While if you have a good generator to overcome resistance in the hose heater well enough to keep temp all the way to the gun, I'd think that low substrate temp would hinder efficient polymerization. While the reaction begins in the impingement chamber, I'd worry about the reaction going to efficient completion because of heat loss when sprayed on a cold surface. 
If it works, though, I'll take your word for it.

Best regards!


----------



## AaronB.

What type of issues would you expect with the low temperature substrate? As you know, the polymerization of the isocyanate and the polyol results in an exothermic reaction, thus creating its own heat. The only issues we have ever had was before our hoses were insulated and atomization was not achieved. 

In colder temps, the completion of the reaction takes longer, but the end result is the same. No loss of physical properties. No loss of adhesion.

I have a 40 Kw diesel generator.


----------



## Grumpy

My concern Aaron is what you do to clear the frozen condensate from the roof surface. Most roofs have a slick almost microscopic icy surface on them at this time of year. The polyurea may be capable of sub artic applications, but is the substrate?


----------



## tomdaleh

Thanks for the feedback, gentleman.:thumbup:


----------



## AaronB.

Good question, Tom. We do have to make sure that the substrate is dry dry dry. This can be accomplished with backpack blowers and heated roof dryersr if necessary.


----------

